# Fantasie for Strings in D Minor. (unfinished......)



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

A fantasy for strings, no string instruments in particular just a piece designed for virtual instrumentation just like my 2 main inspirations to become a composer for games - Jeremy Soule, composer of the highly succuessful franchise: the Elder Scrolls, and Nobuo Uemastu, composer of the equally famous game series - Final Fantasy.

The style of the piece isn't inspired by them, just dedicated to these 2 gifted and talented composers. My last composition, as I have tried sketching out larger pieces but I don't have enough time, confining it to this short piece for "Strings". Probally won't update this much if at all, leaving very soon

Upload: https://musescore.com/user/5199981/scores/4047586

Listen to the unfinished score: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUd1lQZXRQZnY2RFU
*(COMPOSITION STARTS AT 2:00 MARKER.)*

PDF of the score: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUV05KMUpiRjBuT1k


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

finished .wav: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUd1lQZXRQZnY2RFU

finished score: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxxOhd_SjRuUV05KMUpiRjBuT1k

_fine_


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Jamie, this is definitely the best piece you've ever written! I love everything about it. You did an amazing job creating an epic, dramatic feel - I can tell that you've been studying Wagner!! Beautiful melody, powerful use of low notes, great work with the chromatic inflections...you can't give up now. You need to keep on composing more. You're just starting to find your compositional voice. Now is the time to keep going!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pretty! Bravo.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What a intriguing title dear Jamie, please do finish it, if not for you then for posterity, look very promising.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Your score looks pretty and all but what strings are these? They sound like they were run through a 1950's Casio keyboard and filtered through a rusty gas pipe.

The composition could work, but not with the strings you have applied.


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

prasad94 said:


> Your score looks pretty and all but what strings are these? They sound like they were run through a 1950's Casio keyboard and filtered through a rusty gas pipe.
> 
> The composition could work, but not with the strings you have applied.


There just a digital pre-set of Strings, I chose it because I wanted something digital and not acoustic for effect.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

All I hear is much rambling with some vaguely nice parts strewn about. If this piece is for a string orchestra, why is this piece dominated by two voice sections? Nothing seems built up to in this piece. Just a cloudy collection of slow moving ideas.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I think as a matter of general principle, it would be best if those that critique compositions give both criticism AND compliments/suggestions for improvement. Especially on these forums. Even some of the best composers like Rachmaninoff had a hard time dealing with reviews of his works. It can be discouraging.

If the critics don't do that, I wouldn't take it personally, but rather try to figure out exactly what they disliked in my piece, and how I could make it better. I just prefer positivity on these forums, and in life in general.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm reluctant to listen to this, no offense


----------

